# Peachy menthol flavor



## Alex_123 (29/9/15)

Good day all,

I did a search on the forum and couldn't find anything.
As the title mentions, are there any vendors out there that stock peachy menthol juice?

I personally think it would be a great summer vape! Any help wil be appropriated.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (29/9/15)

Alex_123 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I did a search on the forum and couldn't find anything.
> As the title mentions, are there any vendors out there that stock peachy menthol juice?
> ...



Vapour mountain does a peach rooibos which is quite refreshing too. I drop or two of menthol should give you what you are looking for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

The most authentic peach I have tasted is Heavenly Peaches by @ComplexChaos. A few drops of menthol concentrate to that might also do the trick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

Thanks for bringing this up @Alex_123 

And thanks for the suggestions @Marzuq and @Andre

This is going into my "to try list"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (29/9/15)

The lung brewery has a nice peach flavour as well


----------



## Alex_123 (29/9/15)

@Marzuq was looking into that as well. Thanks for the suggestion.

@Andre that is where Im getting the idea from! Such realistic flavor by @ComplexChaos.

@Silver No problem, will definitely let you know if I find one or DIY one!

@shabbar will look into that, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

